# Help with Cosplay shopping :3



## Ciddian (Mar 15, 2006)

Hey guys!

Could you share a safe site that I could get this from?
http://www.hellocosplay.com/bleach-cosplay-ichigo-whole-face-hollow-mask-p-347.html

Or if anyone knows of a place in toronto that has good quality masks? My brother is a bleach fan and I wanted to get him one.

(maybe something for me too. LOL)


----------



## KaylaBot (Jun 21, 2011)

I believe Anime Xtreme (In chinatown) had some last time I was there.. however, that was a few months ago. Ebay is always good for cosplay items as well.


----------



## AquaNekoMobile (Feb 26, 2010)

Owwww... are you going to cosplay as well Cid?  Most of the people I know make thier own stuff but there have been many stores that sell that I have seen while at the conventions. I'll try and check my previous years con bags to see if I have any cards if I can find them or ask for you.

I only recognize some Bleach characters but have not seen the series before. Perhaps a simple Rukia cosplay would work with your brothers cosplay? Seems like a grey pleated skirt and white shirt (blouse?), some red bow tie, and a wig or you can uptuck some hair to make it look like her hair style.

https://www.google.ca/search?hl=en&...pw.r_qf.&fp=8ee069ce375f13cc&biw=1024&bih=592


----------

